
New karken fee for BTC transactio: 0.0025BTC - esseti
Just received an email. this is ~6 euro and ~7 USD . it&#x27;s probably too much.
---<p>Bitcoin (XBT) withdrawal fee<p><pre><code>    Now 0.0025 XBT
</code></pre>
Why the change? Kraken always pays a miner fee that is sufficient to ensure transactions are processed quickly. However, the average miner fee required to prioritize and confirm Bitcoin transactions has been increasing for some time without a corresponding increase in the fee we charge to clients. The update brings the withdrawal fee more in line with our cost for the miner fees. Note that the fee is static and represents our average cost per transaction, so the fee may not match the actual miner fee we pay in every case. Sometimes the fee we pay will be higher and sometimes lower than the fee you pay. Soon we will be moving to a more dynamic fee system that will match the fees more closely in each case - see below.
======
roxch
The all-time winner of this story are the exchanges… There's just a one way
money-in possibility!

